# Problem mit Google Eintrag - index.php/impressum wird angezeigt.



## raybrackho (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

ich habe da ein Problem mit einem Sucheintrag bei Google.
Ich habe keine Ahnung warum, aber der erste Eintrag enthält einen Link zur Seite (index.php) + einen Schrägstrich mit einem andere Seitennamen dahinter.

Also so:
http://www.meineseite.de/index.php/impressum

Dieser Link führt dann zu einer völlig verzogenen und unvollständigen Seitendarstellung.
Weiß jemand wie so etwas zustande kommt?

Vielen Dank schonmal
Moritz


----------



## andibinso (30. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
wie sieht denn ggls deine.htaccess aus
Grus


----------



## m1chaelH (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Moritz,

Vielleichst hattest du irgendwann einmal einen Link auf diese Seite fehlerhaft gesetzt..
Ansonsten solltest du deine 404 Konfiguration überprüfen. Denn, theoretisch darf es ja diese Seite gar nicht geben und er sollte einen dementsprechenden Fehler ausgeben.

lg
Michael

Evtl kannst du per htaccess einen 301 Redirect auf die korrekte Seite setzen. Dann klärt sich das mit Google von ganz alleine..


----------

